# Engine Alignment



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm at the start of a project I should have started months ago (timing belt and water pump replacement).

I'm in the process of removing the crankshaft pulley and after i got the bumper off I noticed that the engine is so low that the crankshaft bolt is sitting below the access hole. I also noticed that the front engine mount isn't centered in the bracket. The engine mounts don't look bad, but something is apparently off. 

The Bentley doesn't really give a whole lot of instruction on this. Does anybody have any tips?


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

Maybe a jack under the oil pan and a 2x4 to spread the load out ??? Just did mine and the 1/2" extension was touching the hole you're talking about.


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Mounts*

Well, I can get the engine up high enough with my engine hoist to access the bolt, but I'm talking normally where the engine sits. 

I can still source some new engine mounts, and I might try that. When the engine is just sitting, minding its own business the front engine mount is crammed on the bottom of it's bracket.


----------

